# Green Tripe Question



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

OK - found a good source for green tripe - SCORE! - it's only 10 minutes from my house! I got a 5-lb. frozen chub - Oma's Pride. Brought it home yesterday - let it thaw for a few hours until I could cut it without the reciprocating saw.









My question is - how much of this to feed? Is this an "extra"? I've looked on the net and found everything from a small spoonful at each meal to all-tripe diets. I'm assuming this is OM - but it seems you can feed more of it?

We had a bit of a set-back last week. Luther got an upset tummy and started not finishing his meals, a couple of bile vomits and some looser stool. This went on for a couple of days so I let his gut rest by skipping a meal and giving him some freeze-dried liver treats periodically to hold back the bile vomits. I am thinking this was because I was increasing the kennel mix. He is back on the program now (with less kennel mix) and doing well again.

There have been so many wonderful changes - but the one we are so pleased about is his demeanor. I call it "presence of mind". He is much more inclined to look to me for "what we do" (and complying) when an unusual circumstance arises and is so much more focused on training.

Thank you all for your help and patience with all the "newbie" questions!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I use green tripe like muscle meat and I will use as much as a whole meals worth when I have lots.

When my supply is low I usually give the big guys about 3 ounces each and the little ones about 1.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I do not have a steady supply (not to mention the stuff stinks







) so my guys get it more as a bonus. I split a pound between however many mouths are here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too expensive for me to feed more than a heaping tablespoon every meal!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you all. I will work on incorporating the tripe into his diet - starting slow and see how he does. It is expensive, but I do want to include it in some way as I know it is so good for him.

Amaruq - it didn't really smell that bad. I kept it pretty frozen - and it was still a bit frosty when I fed some - that helps a lot! There is a small container defrosting in the refrigerator now - so maybe that will hit in "full force" when fully thawed.

I will use gloves to handle it next time, though. The smell kind of stuck in my hands and just a word of warning - it definitely does not mix well with the smell of Shea Butter SoftSoap. Went straight to the Dawn dishwashing soap after that - and fast!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ugggg I would NEVER thaw it in my fridge. I made the mistake of letting a loaf of MY bread on it in the freezer. After nearly gagging on a slice of toast.... the birds enjoyed the rest of the loaf and that was in the freezer. 

It doesn't bother me as bad as it used to but I can only find it reasonable when it is delivered with other food stuff which I only do a couple times a year. 

Are you a member on the WNY Raw Yahoo group?


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

So far so good in the fridge! It is in a tightly sealed container which is inside a zip-lock freezer bag.

Thank you for mentioning the WNY Raw Yahoo Group! I went over there and joined up so I could see what's going on there.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqUgggg I would NEVER thaw it in my fridge.


A long time ago I bought a little fridge just for the dogs! It's wonderful. No worrying about having space in OUR fridge, no worrying about things leaking on/into other things.

It's been the best thing I've done!! I accidentally killed it while trying to scrape ice out of it during a defrost but lucked out and found another one on Craigslist for $30!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I feed (completely defrosted) tripe twice a week as a complete MM meal.....my dogs are fed according to their weight, so Conor (97lbs) gets about a pound per time, Anja (61 lbs) gets about 9.5 ounces. I add a raw egg and watch them go ape over it. I generally thaw it on the kitchen countertop - yes, it smells, but I've been feeding it for so long that it no longer bothers me........

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you for sharing about the tripe. It is just amazing how much they like it.







Glad it's so good for them, too! 

Although there is a bit of real estate taken up in our fridge with thawing dog food, a "dog fridge" might be a bit of overkill for just two dogs - but a small one - may be a very nice thing to have. Amaruq, after considering, you do have me a bit skeevy now about green tripe near our food - so maybe someday.... In the meantime - double glad containers and zip locks for us!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Keyzah has decided that her favorite dinner is duck hearts, green tripe and stinky pureed venny liver/spleen. I thought her itty bitty eyes were gonna bug out today as she was trying really hard to eat her favorites first and there were THREE favs in the mix.







Boy did that boring chicken leg get abused being thrown out of the bowl (literally) cuz it was just in the way of the good stinky stuff. Took her at least three full laps around the bowl to nab the last duck heart, slippery little buggers. Keyzah is pure entertainment.


----------

